# Squirrel nest.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday I traipsed to the very back of my property. there are a bunch of Oak trees and Hickorys back there and is along side a corn field this year.

Once the woods had settled down after a red tail flew thru there were a bunch of squirrels running around. Then I notcied a squirrel stuffing it's cheeks with leaves, watched it run up a wild Cherry and stuff thre leaves in a crotch and go get another load and several more till it had a nice bunch up there. Then it started pushing on the leaves from the inside I figure to make a sleeping chamber.

Then I looked at the tops of all the trees in the woods and there just wasn't any nest other than the one just built and a couple others. Found that strange because normally with that many squirrels running around there are a lot of nest in the tree tops.

Later as it was getting dark and cooling off I watched 5 grays go into one knot hole in a big old Hickory.

Wonder it the lack of nest is a sign of a mild winter?

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

New home construction has been up and down.

A traipse in the woods in always good for wondering. Good observing.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Yesterday I traipsed to the very back of my property. there are a bunch of Oak trees and Hickorys back there and is along side a corn field this year.
> 
> Once the woods had settled down after a red tail flew thru there were a bunch of squirrels running around. Then I notcied a squirrel stuffing it's cheeks with leaves, watched it run up a wild Cherry and stuff thre leaves in a crotch and go get another load and several more till it had a nice bunch up there. Then it started pushing on the leaves from the inside I figure to make a sleeping chamber.
> 
> ...


Go out real early to the tree with the hole in it.
Bring a light meter with you...record when they wake up.... as start stirring at about the same amount of "lumens' every day.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Start raising them for market/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know when they wake up. Rarely see them on real windy wet days. But if it isn't to cold diring a rain storm they are out and about arount 8:30 AM.

During ther 1995 deer season at my UP deer camo I saw 5 squirrels go in the same knot hole in a huge old Oak tree. I resigned a very stress full job effective Jan 2nd took a week vacation alone to unwind at Deer camp hunting squirrels. I got 4 out of the 5 in that big old Oak tree up there on the first day.
I ate so many squirrels that week I didn't hunt them for 3 or 4 years after that.

Comer December 1st they are in trouble here too.

Can't sell wild meat in Michigan far as I know.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Wonder it the lack of nest is a sign of a mild winter?


The nests you can see are often used in the Summers.
They seem to prefer tree cavities in Winter when enough are available.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I live in a woods, squirrels galore, fixed that problem, last year I bought a live trap and hauled off 25 of them to the state forest about 8 miles away. I assume they all got re acquainted as none of them returned.. I think I now have 2 left....


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've watched them strip the bark off basswood tree branches. They seem to fluff it up by chewing on it first. Then they haul it to their nest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have seen them do that with Bass wood and also loose strip bark off Cedars. they also shred leaves up inside their nest.


 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here they want more Den Trees for Squirrels than Nest. I have several Den Trees on my place.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How are squirrel nests constructed? Are they one big hollow inside like a muskrat house?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup that is pretty much what is on the ground once they fall from the trees in the late spring and early summer.

You have probably walk right by them when gathering in the woods and never gave that clump of leaves a thought.


I also think you can use a squirrel nest as a weather indicator some what.
Big heavy mass ones are built when it is going to be cold and windy.

since I saw them building a few weeks ago it ihas turned cold and windy.



 Al


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Do squirrels use the treetop nests in winter? Here it seems that they leave the trees in the yard, going deep into the woods where there are hollow trees for dens. Those nests of twigs and leaves are abandoned by late fall.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They use them on my property. first thing I did when I bought the place was cull the trees with holes for denning. I burn fire wood and do want to burn lumber grade trees.

 Al


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Makes sense. In Ok I had a few nice big oaks and some black walnut. The lay of the land was such that it was not worth the time to try to get them out. A few of the scrubby trees were hollow and *****, possum, squirrel all used them. One was on the edge of a creek bank, hung out over the creek. A friend, **** hunter, kept telling me that his dogs would run a **** into that tree and that was the end of his hunt. 
Told him I'd cut that tree down----LOL, I could not find a place to stand that would allow me to cut that tree safely. It was there when I sold and still acting as a **** sanctuary.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would have put my waders on and cut the tree down.

 Al


----------

